# Briggs & Stratton Intek 14.5hp Model: 287707 Type: 1274-B1



## eaglesrest (Mar 27, 2008)

Gooday everyone, I've just had the B & S engine on my ride on mower go BANG in a big way whilst mowing and then stop with a load clatter of something breaking internally. So I'm looking for a service manual for a Briggs & Stratton Intek 14.5hp Model: 287707 Type: 1274-B1 or E1 (its hard to see the numbers) for a John Deere 1438 GS Ride on Mower (Lawn Tractor). It would be greatly appreciated if anyone knew where I could obtain one. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can order them at various sites online or at www.briggsandstratton.com I have not found any freebies as of yet.


----------



## eaglesrest (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks 30yearTech for the suggestion. Since I wrote the plea for help we have dismantled the engine to find the damage. Broken piston rod, piston and rings OK, crank damaged from piston rod crashing into it and the piston rod shells melted on to crank, hundreds of tiny broken pieces through out the engine sump. Cyclinder wall is OK however. In essence, beyond economical repair. Looks like I'm looking to buy a new mower as a new engine is nearly as much as a new mower. Thanks for your help anyway and taking the time to write to me. By for now EAGLESREST.


----------



## hobe (Mar 29, 2008)

seems like you could replace crank and rod.... dont know how many hours but briggs parts are not to bad.. through warehouses like jacks small engines;
was she low on oil?
regards hobe


----------

